# Please watch actual bloat video (in entirety) if you haven't yet



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1WrT2719yo

_NOTE: the dog in the video was saved._ (The narrative was added later.)

In its entirety, the caption says:

*QUOTE:*
*This video shows a dog in the middle to late middle stages of bloat. This dog, Roscoe, was saved. He had just arrived in a new home. The weather was warm but not hot, actually quite pleasant as this video was being filmed. Neither the person who brought the dog to this foster home nor the foster home had ever seen bloat and had no idea of what they were seeing. As soon as they realized something was wrong, he was rushed to the emergency vet.*

I can tell you from personal experience that we can talk to you about it forever, but until you actually experience it, it is very difficult to recognize. They say a picture is worth a thousand words and in this case the video is priceless for its teaching value. 

The person filming this very kindly allowed us to use it as an educational tool so other people can learn to recognize what is happening when a dog bloats. A voiceover was done to point out the various symptoms of bloat to those who may not recognize or understand what they are seeing. 

This dog bloated, but did not have gastric torsion. His stomach filled with air, but luckily for him, he made it to the vet in enough time that he had not torsed. They were able to deflate him and he is now home and doing well. Torsion occurs when the stomach flips over, cutting off the blood supply causing stomach tissue to start dying. Torsion requires very expensive surgery, and even if your dog survives the surgery, they may not survive the aftermath when the toxins from the dying tissue are released causing heart arrhythmias and sepsis. 

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE take your dog to the vet if you think he may be bloating even if there is no swelling apparent yet. 

Sometimes there is no obvious swelling in the early stages; your dog just looks "fatter". They can take an x-ray to determine if your dog is in the early stages and treat him immediately. If the vet refuses to take an x-ray, INSIST upon it. This is YOUR dog. YOU know him very well and if the vet still refuses to take an x-ray, go elsewhere. The earlier it is caught, the better your dog's chances of living. 

For more info on symptoms go to
http://akitarescue.rescuegroups.org/info/display?PageID=11156 
*END QUOTE*


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Great find! I am going to steal it for my K9 First Aid class!


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks very much for the link to that video. I have never seen bloat and now I have learned something.

Bloat kits can be purchased or go to this link to see how to put a bloat kit together. 
http://www.kifka.com/Elektrik/BloatFirstAid.htm

Thanks again,


----------

